# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  زیست حنیف عظیمی یا همدانی؟ کسی از همدانی نتیجه گرفته؟

## سردرگم

سلام دوستان 

با توجه به تحقیقاتم این دو دبیر زیست برای کنکور از همه رضایت بیشتری داشتند. البته فرهمند نیا رو هم خیلی هاتون معرفی کردین.
من کنکوری ۴۰۲ ام و زیست هر سه پایم ضعیف هست.
نمونه تدریس فصل یک دهم  همدانی و حنیف رو دیدم. 
همدانی خیلی از صفر میگفت و واقعا مطلب رو باهاش متوجه میشم.
عظیمی از همون اول یکم ترکیبی کار میکنه و خب من یه کوچولو برام سنگین اومد. البته منطق خودش اینه که باید از اول ترکیبی کار کرد و تست سخت و ترکیبی زد ، چون وقت نیست.

من جزوه هاشون رو هم دیدم ، و حس کردم جزوه حنیف خیلی نکات بهتر و کاربردی تری داره نسبت به همدانی و توی تست ها هم بیشتر ازشون سوال اومده  ،و همدانی جزوش زیادی طولانی و نکته خیلی خاصی هم نداره توش. 

واسه همین یکم دودل شدم بینشون ، با اینکه با تدریس همدانی بهتر متوجه میشم ، 
اما عظیمی جزوه کامل تری داری و نکات ترکیبی رو هم همون  اول میگه ( این بهتر نیست ؟)

میخواستم ببینم کسی اینجا هست که با زیست همدانی نتیجه خوبی کسب کرده باشه تو کنکور ؟ 
و یا حنیف عظیمی؟ 

به نظرتون با همدانی ادامه بدم یا اینکه با حنیف بخونم ؟ 
اینکه حنیف از اول ترکیبی میگه و نکات بهتر هم میگه و جزوه خوبی هم داره یکم باعث شده فکر کنم بهتر میتونه کمک بکنه بهم در کنکور نسبت به همدانی   ، 
با اینکه یکم تدریسش سنگین تر از همدانی هست برام 
خودش میگفت من ترکیبی زیاد میگم ، اولش شاید برات سنگین باشه و زجر بکشی اما باید خودت رو برسونی و بخونی و بعد برات ساده تر میشه

نظر شما چیه؟ 
کسی بوده با همدانی در کنکور درصد خوبی کسب کنه؟ 
و یا حنیف ؟

----------


## Fawzi

> سلام دوستان 
> 
> با توجه به تحقیقاتم این دو دبیر زیست برای کنکور از همه رضایت بیشتری داشتند. البته فرهمند نیا رو هم خیلی هاتون معرفی کردین.
> من کنکوری ۴۰۲ ام و زیست هر سه پایم ضعیف هست.
> نمونه تدریس فصل یک دهم  همدانی و حنیف رو دیدم. 
> همدانی خیلی از صفر میگفت و واقعا مطلب رو باهاش متوجه میشم.
> عظیمی از همون اول یکم ترکیبی کار میکنه و خب من یه کوچولو برام سنگین اومد. البته منطق خودش اینه که باید از اول ترکیبی کار کرد و تست سخت و ترکیبی زد ، چون وقت نیست.
> 
> من جزوه هاشون رو هم دیدم ، و حس کردم جزوه حنیف خیلی نکات بهتر و کاربردی تری داره نسبت به همدانی و توی تست ها هم بیشتر ازشون سوال اومده  ،و همدانی جزوش زیادی طولانی و نکته خیلی خاصی هم نداره توش. 
> ...


همدانی 
چون درک مطالب برات ساده تره 
در کنارش خودت تستای قوی و ترکیبی کار کن

----------


## Biomedical Eng

همدانی و خمارلو و گاز و ... همشون برای آموزش اولیه هستن. کنکور از نکات ریز حفظی که به مطالب مفهومی افزوده میشه سوال میاد. در نهایتت تسلطت روی کتابایی مثل آی کیو و خیلی سبز و ... تعین کننده ست نه دبیری که بهت درس کرده

----------


## Firnadly

همدانی کلاسش جوریه که اگر خوب گوش بدی به مطالبی که سر کلاس میگه
بعد از کلاس نیازی به مطالعه جزوه نداری فقط کتاب رو میخونی و مستقیم
میری رو تست
و این برای یه کنکوری از نظر من خیلی بهتره تا اینکه دو سه روز فقط بزاری جزوه بخونی
من خودم از کلاس همدانی نتیجه گرفتم ولی خب هنوز کنکور ندادم :Yahoo (4): 
مطمئن باش اگر کنار کلاس همدانی کتابایی مثل آیکیو رو کار کنی قطعا نتیجه میگیری

----------


## Marjan1

واسه زیست معلم هیچ کاری نمیتونه بکنه برات باید خودت بخونی در نهایت اگه نیاز بود واسه جمع بندی بری کلاس

----------


## Amirsmi

همدانی خیلی عالیه. چه از نظر تدریس چه لحن بیان . سر کلاساشم اصلا خسته نمیشی.جزوشم چون بچه های ضعیفم میخونن خیلی زیاده

----------


## Janan

حنیف عظیمی

----------


## ahmad.jafari

من نقاشی های همدانی رو دوست داشتم. یادگیری برام مهم نبود

----------


## سردرگم

> من نقاشی های همدانی رو دوست داشتم. یادگیری برام مهم نبود



مگه واسه کنکور نمیخوندید؟ چطور یادگیری مهم نیود واستون ؟  :Yahoo (39): 

کنکور دادید شما؟ در کل راضی بودید از نحوه تدریسش و نکاتی که میگفت؟ 
 آیا به درد کنکور میخوره و کافی بود؟ 

من احساس میکنم خیلی از نکات که بقیه میگن رو نمیگه و شکل هارو هم کامل و دقیق تحلیل نمیکنه 
اما تدریسش برای سطح ضعیف در حد جا انداختن مطلب خوبه فقط

----------


## سردرگم

> واسه زیست معلم هیچ کاری نمیتونه بکنه برات باید خودت بخونی در نهایت اگه نیاز بود واسه جمع بندی بری کلاس



اتفاقا به نظر من اگه سطح ضعیفی داشته باشی مثل من ، معلم خیییلی میتونه کمک کننده باشه 
شکل هارو دقیق تحلیل بکنه و نکات کنکوری رو بگه 
در کنارشم خودمون تست میزنیم و مطالب بیشتر تثبیت میشه و نکات بیشتر استخراج میکنیم

----------


## مالفیسنت

منم با پزشکی ک بیرحمانه تو سر بقیه رشته ها میزنع و میگع فقط پزشکی ولاغیر اونم در حالی ک خودش بجای طبابت معلم کنکورع مخااالفم 
اگر میبینید با حنیف عطیمی یادگیریتون بیشترع اوکیه ولی بهرحال روی روحیتون هم تاثیر میگذاره حرفاش .....

----------


## ahmad.jafari

> مگه واسه کنکور نمیخوندید؟ چطور یادگیری مهم نیود واستون ؟ 
> 
> کنکور دادید شما؟ در کل راضی بودید از نحوه تدریسش و نکاتی که میگفت؟ 
>  آیا به درد کنکور میخوره و کافی بود؟ 
> 
> من احساس میکنم خیلی از نکات که بقیه میگن رو نمیگه و شکل هارو هم کامل و دقیق تحلیل نمیکنه 
> اما تدریسش برای سطح ضعیف در حد جا انداختن مطلب خوبه فقط


من به روش خاصی سال کنکورم درس میخوندم بهش میگن روش (دایورت کردن) :Yahoo (20): 
ببین عزیزم. اول باید بگی از معلم زیست چی میخوای. اگه نکته متن و شکل و ترکیبی میخوای، خب اصلا معلم به چه دردت میخوره؟ برو تست های آزمون های آزمایشی رو بررسی کن تا از نظر نکته ارضا بشی، اما اگه ازش یاد گرفتن میخوای، دیگه نباید مهم باشه که تمام نکات رو میگه یا نه. من تدریس هر دو فرد رو دیدم و همدانی رو بیشتر میپسندم

----------


## mohammad1397

فیلم به درد کسی میخوره که صفر صفر باشه اونم باید فیلم ببینه در حد کلیات یاد بگیره نه اینکه بشینه با جزئیات تمام و صدها ساعت نکته نویسی کنه حالا بماند که خیلیا به یه دبیر هم رضایت نمیدن و فیلم چند نفر نگاه میکنن بعد چند ماه که میبینن وقت کم میارن دلسرد میشن و فکر پشت کنکور میفتن

----------


## Akhansari

> سلام دوستان 
> 
> با توجه به تحقیقاتم این دو دبیر زیست برای کنکور از همه رضایت بیشتری داشتند. البته فرهمند نیا رو هم خیلی هاتون معرفی کردین.
> من کنکوری ۴۰۲ ام و زیست هر سه پایم ضعیف هست.
> نمونه تدریس فصل یک دهم  همدانی و حنیف رو دیدم. 
> همدانی خیلی از صفر میگفت و واقعا مطلب رو باهاش متوجه میشم.
> عظیمی از همون اول یکم ترکیبی کار میکنه و خب من یه کوچولو برام سنگین اومد. البته منطق خودش اینه که باید از اول ترکیبی کار کرد و تست سخت و ترکیبی زد ، چون وقت نیست.
> 
> من جزوه هاشون رو هم دیدم ، و حس کردم جزوه حنیف خیلی نکات بهتر و کاربردی تری داره نسبت به همدانی و توی تست ها هم بیشتر ازشون سوال اومده  ،و همدانی جزوش زیادی طولانی و نکته خیلی خاصی هم نداره توش. 
> ...


ببین دوست عزیز من تغییر رشته ای بودم و بعد از چند سال هم دوباره درسو شروع کردم پیشنهاد میکنم اگر خودت میتونی درس بخونی یعنی کتاباتو بخونی و بعد تست بزنی و نکته های خاصم از تست ها وارد کتاب درسی کنی هیچکدوم اگر نه من همدانی نبودم ولی تو شرایطی که تقریبا صفر بودم پارسال سرکار هم میرفتم و در حال ازدواجم بودم ولی تونستم با حنیف یاد بگیرم دنبال جزوه های سنگین نباش جزوه هرچی سبک تر بهتر هیچ جدول و نکته های پرتعداد روز کنکور یادت نمیمونه من کامل بلد بودم زیستو ولی چون نمی رسیدم تست خوب کار کنم بیست درصد زدم زیست کنکورو
هرکی هم دیدی طرفداری بی خود میکنه بدون یا بی اطلاعه یا بازاریاب تهش درس خوندن خودت و تست زدنه خودته

----------

